
A Productivity Manifesto - PascalPrecht
https://pascalprecht.github.io/posts/a-productivity-manifesto/
======
HNLurker2
Am I the only one who was disgusted reading Essentialism (author of blogpost
read it)? The book was so shallow even if I could read the most boring stuff I
would still read it, but that book make me want to die. What was your message
from the book?

